# Bite off more than you can chew?



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the feeling that I have bit off more than I can chew. This year is a totally new theme (carnival) and since I don't do anything half az... I feel I would get everything done in time. Life keeps getting in the way. Anyone else feeling the same way?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yeah!! Today June tomorrow October!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Changing your theme totally is major. I cant even imagine doing that. I stay with the same theme and just add on to it each year. I have learned not to try to do to many projects in a season. It really cut down on the stress and keep it fun and not to turn it into a job.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

ladysherry said:


> I have the feeling that I have bit off more than I can chew. This year is a totally new theme (carnival) and since I don't do anything half az... I feel I would get everything done in time. Life keeps getting in the way. Anyone else feeling the same way?


your not alone!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I know just how you feel! Life has thrown me several curve balls for the last 3 years. I had high hopes for this year and I was off to a good start, but the budget just went into repairing the AC unit. So I will plug on because I love it to much and what ever I end up with in October will just be it. I will know I fell short of my goal but my neighbors will never know. I wish you much luck and motivation. Don't stress to the point where it is not fun for you.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Right there with you sister!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> Oh yeah!! Today June tomorrow October!


LOL well said Hairazor....

This is only my 2nd year and because it's a party with friends (many of whom saw the haunt last year) I feel the need to incorporate different displays this year. But that is like doing a completely new theme. I'm going to use all the elements from last year but try to incorporate them differently. But it's a lot of work so I feel your pain. I am hoping that by the time I get to year 4 or 5 I will have enough props to make the task a little less labor intensive. I'll always add new stuff but I'll have more items to choose from to make up the displays.

Good luck!!! As Hairazor said - time is ticking.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I am doing circus also in my yard haunt, but only as 1 scene (out of 4). It can be incredibly easy to dump the whole budget and most of christmas' on just the circus bit. Am currently looking into inexpensive home theater system (it rarely rains here) to better set the soundstage. Then there is the prospect of an inexpensive projector to show on a wall over the scene. And then an electric bubblemaker.... The $$$ madness seems endless when considering a circus theme.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Me? I stick with the same theme and have for going on almost 40 years some day I'll get it right. Than maybe I'll change.


----------

